# Battery Icon with Metamorph



## jsnines (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm kinda new to all of this. My phone is rooted and I change the icons on my mesmerize, but at certain battery levels, my icon reverts back to stock. Does anyone else have this issue or know of a fix? The only thing I can think of is that there are not enough files to incorporate all of the icon changes from the stock mesmerize. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------

